# All the Aires Spain & Portugal discount code before 18 Sept



## Biggarmac (Sep 9, 2017)

The5th Edition of All the Aires Spain & Portugal is due out shortly.  Vicarious books have sent an email with a 10% discount code valid till 18th Sept 2017. The code applied at checkout is ATASP10.  Price without code is £ 18.50.


----------



## carol (Sep 9, 2017)

I've already sent for it, can't resist!


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'll have to order I think before we go, hope it comes  in time, I have 50%off though for contributing to their book, I sent in a picture and review on a site last year, I'd forgotten all about it until the email came.
44 more Spanish Aires apparently!  They'll come in useful.


----------



## Biggarmac (Sep 10, 2017)

Ffion said:


> I'll have to order I think before we go, hope it comes  in time, I have 50%off though for contributing to their book, I sent in a picture and review on a site last year, I'd forgotten all about it until the email came.
> 44 more Spanish Aires apparently!  They'll come in useful.



Good tip.  I feel a review coming on during this winter's travels.


----------



## jann (Sep 10, 2017)

Already ordered!


----------



## johnmac185 (Sep 10, 2017)

Biggarmac said:


> The5th Edition of All the Aires Spain & Portugal is due out shortly.  Vicarious books have sent an email with a 10% discount code valid till 18th Sept 2017. The code applied at checkout is ATASP10.  Price without code is £ 18.50.




 I ordered mine as soon as e-mail arrived, £16.65 i think, it should arrive by end of month,  going away start of Nov for about 4 months,,j


----------



## bazzybabes (Sep 17, 2017)

*Hurry!*

Time's up almost. Last day today.


----------

